# Overnight parking scheme in Ireland for MHs.



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm not sure if this has been posted before but no harm posting it again. I was told about this by another MHing friend and it looks interesting for those who want to overnight in Ireland without going into a campsite.

http://safenightsireland.com/

Hope it will help somebody. I have no connection with it in any way.

Ca


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

wish them luck; is it a bit like the pubs overnight set up in the UK with a subscription?


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Not sure whether to join this or not?? :roll: Wonder if any of them have any facilities??


----------



## KSH (Apr 18, 2010)

Don't do it yet though, on the join page it says



> This Membership Card is valid until the end of the current calendar year being 31st December 2010.


----------



## KSH (Apr 18, 2010)

Overnight Charges

Please Note: All campsites on the map are offering parking to SNI Members at a discounted rate. The discount varys from site to site. All other overnight parking sites are €10.00 per night on production of the SNI Membership Card.


----------

